# akuelle Uhrzeit ausgeben?



## Gammeltier (25. Feb 2004)

HI
ich hab einen proxy server geschrieben und möchte nun protokollieren um welche uhrzeit der jeweilige client auf mich zugegriffen hat... wie kann ich die uhrzeit dann auslesen?
schonmal thx
mfg gammeltier


----------



## Beni (25. Feb 2004)

System.currentTimeMillis()


----------



## Gammeltier (25. Feb 2004)

schonmal danke dafuer aber wirklich helfen tut mir das nicht. der gibt mir ja jetzt die zeit seit dem 1. januar 1970 oderso zurueck... aber kann man das nicht direkt als hh:mm:ss ausgeben lassen oder muss man das irgendwie umrechnen?


----------



## Beni (25. Feb 2004)

Hm, da gibst noch ein anderes Konstrukt: Calendar

mfg Beni


----------



## bygones (25. Feb 2004)

da geht aber auch noch http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/text/SimpleDateFormat.html


----------



## Stefan1200 (25. Feb 2004)

Ganz einfach:


```
GregorianCalendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();
System.out.println(cal.getTime());   // Einfache Uhrzeit Ausgabe
```

Ansonsten gibt es noch genauere Möglichkeiten, schaue hier:
http://www.rz.fhtw-berlin.de/hjp3/k100106.html#sectlevel3id016002002


----------



## Gammeltier (25. Feb 2004)

also mit der Calendar methode raff ich das schonmal nicht und fuer den rest bin ich auch eindeutig zu bloed...
hab  jetzt:
   ta.append(DateFormat.getDateInstance().format( "meinFormat" ));
aber wie muss ich das format jetzt definieren wenn ich zb tag.monat.jahr oder hh:mm:ss oderso haben will???
thx


----------



## gammeltier (25. Feb 2004)

ahh das funktioniert... is zwar net so ein schoenes foramt in dem der das asgibt aber das muss reichen 
also nomma thx
mfg gammeltier


----------



## JasonV (25. Feb 2004)

für die Formatierung nach deinen Wünschen habe ich mal ein kleines Tut gebastelt 

http://www.visual-studio.de/index.php?action=tutorials&tut=6


ich hoffe du kannst es noch gebrauchen und verstehst den Code... sonst frag mich


----------

